# first steps



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello

I'm new to this board. I ahve a consultation booked for the 20th, my gp thinks i will only need OI. i wa sjust wondering what the usual first steps are as i'm feeling quite anxious. I've already had my bloods done and a scan. my gp said they usually do a lap and dye? but she dont think my tubes are blocked as ive already had a child. any advice much appreciated.

Thanks

GG [size=10pt][/size]


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi GG

Great that you have found us here. You must think I am following you around. I post quite regularly on the OI thread and there are some lovely ladies. Why don't you come and join us. Have to say I cant read your post very well - did you write it in pink!

I had lap and dye and everything found to be ok. I was pleased they did it cos OI would never work properly if tubes were blocked. I have not had another done since DS was born though so like you assuming all is ok.

I think they will probably suggest clomid and then if that does not work injectable hormones such as menopur or purgeon. This does depend on your age though as if you are over 35 they may go straight to injections.

Try not to worry.

I have just taken my final injection for this cycle so now on 2ww.

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi SS

i think pink was probably not the best choice of colour lol ! 

I'm hoping they suggest clomid straight away ( im 29 btw) i'm counting down the days to my appointment, i had a dream i had twins last night!! wouldn't that be wonderfull! I think i'm getting so frustrated because everything is such a slow process!

anyway enough rambling, hugs and babydust to you

GG x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

GG

Yes, I hope they prescribe something for you straight away so you can get started. 

As for the choice of pink - I am just impressed by anyone who can change the colour as I am a bit of a technaphobe!

In know what you mean about counting down the days, waiting is really hard isn't it.

29, excellent - no where near 35! I am 32 now so bit too close to 35 for my liking!

I am in essex, where abouts are you?

SS


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

GG

Just remembered you said you quite fancied having twins - me too. As you already have 3 children another 2 would really keep your hands full!!! Not sure I could do a total of 5!

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hiya

i'm in essex also, canvey island. the way i see it right now is one baby would be a huge blessing so to get 2 would be amazing!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree - we will go for twins!  

SS


----------



## greyhoundgirl29 (Aug 31, 2010)

i'm a little excited today   silly I know but I woke this morning to find I had got my period, so i'm really hoping i ovulate naturally this month. it's my first period in 4 months so a rareity for me lol


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats great news, especially as you have not had one in a while.

SS


----------

